

MIT’s Freaky Non-Stick Coating Keeps Ketchup Flowing - MIT_Hacker
http://www.liqui-glide.com/

======
Karunamon
This one's been making the rounds a lot recently.. that said, I am curious
about two things:

Firstly, the edibility of this stuff. I know they said they only used food
grade things, but really that won't go anywhere until it goes through the
insanely expensive FDA approvals process.

Secondly, if it'll catch on. I can see marketers running wild with this, but
on the other hand I can see companies have a vested interest in you not using
all of the product you buy.

------
jtreminio
I never had an issue with this, because I shake the bottle vigorously for 2
seconds before taking the top off, and the ketchup flows much more smoothly.

------
squires
1) Is it toxic? 2) Does it affect the flavor in any way? 3) Have we forgotten
about the existence of plastic squeezable bottles?

------
fleitz
Another disruptive technology, the ketchup industry better take note!

I wonder how it works with a full bottle?

------
ktizo
Screw ketchup. what does it do in pumps?

~~~
rapind
Agreed. It just reduces friction right? Seems like it would be useful for a
lot of things (like engine oil? exterior of a spacecraft?, etc.).

